# Has anyone else noticed poor coats on grain free food?



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Brody has been grain free for about 3 months, and his coat looks amazing! He does get an herbal suppliment with kelp, and I think that helps a lot with his nice coat and skin. I bought the kelp powder from a bulk herb supplier. May be worth trying!


----------



## Melly808 (May 6, 2013)

Charlie eats taste of the wild and his coat is so shiny he looks like crushed velvet 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ours are on Nature's Domain salmon and sweet potato from Costco. Everyone's coats are lovely.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I can't see how corn could help the coat in any way. It is just a filler that they can't even digest. I would add a supplement. My girls eat Wellness fish and do very well on it.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

When we switched our Lab to a grain free kibble (TOTW), his coat improved dramatically. It got thicker and the shedding decreased.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would be tempted to look at the fat content of the different foods - it could be that those with grain are also higher in fats. But if they suit your dogs better, I'd stick to what works.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I feed blue wilderness salmon. Vet said salmon (omega 3 etc) is good for their coat and have many other benefits


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Fritz has been eating 4Health grain free and he has a lovely coat. We are in the process of switching to Fromme grain free.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I would select a food based on ingredient and just add fish/flax or coconut oil for coat. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

carlee said:


> I have tried a few different brands of grain free dog food and all 3 of my dogs have done poorly on them. After a few months my dog's coats start looking dull and mothy, so I've always gone back to foods with some type of corn in it (don't judge me please). I'm just trying to do what's best for my dogs and when their coats look horrible I just don't like it. Has anyone else had this problem? Are there any that give your dog's a shiny coat?


Have you considered adding some fish oils to the food?


----------



## carlee (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I'm sure that adding fish oil to their food would help, but if I am paying quite a bit of money for a dog food and their coats look bad that tells me that something is missing in the food. Heck, I can't even remember to take my vitamins, much less have to put it on the dog's food (lol).


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Potsie and Dempsey do well on Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream, plus they each get a fish oil capsule in their evening meals. Just put the fish oil next to their kibble bucket so you don't forget. Potsie also does well on Back to Basics grain free Pork (their high protein line). 

My boxer doesn't do well on other protein sources besides fish - he starts shedding excessively and gets a dull coat. It's not that the other foods I've tried aren't good; they just don't work for him. Every dog is different.

Potsie can eat almost anything, as long as it's grain free. Grains make him itchy.

My westie mix is allergic to nearly everything - I won't even go there...I've found only 2 kibbles she can tolerate, and one of them is currently recalled...


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

carlee said:


> I have tried a few different brands of grain free dog food and all 3 of my dogs have done poorly on them. After a few months my dog's coats start looking dull and mothy, so I've always gone back to foods with some type of corn in it (don't judge me please). I'm just trying to do what's best for my dogs and when their coats look horrible I just don't like it. Has anyone else had this problem? Are there any that give your dog's a shiny coat?


Which grain free foods have you tried? With that info somebody who knows more than me could guide you better.


----------



## a.larson (Aug 1, 2013)

hmm I have never feed a grain free food before, not even for my shar pei/pit bull that has tummy issues. She gets Nutro® Natural Choice® Adult Fish Meal, Whole Brown Rice & Potato Formula Dog Food and my little bit getsNutro Ultra Puppy Dog Food because he refuses to eat the smaller kibble that comes with small breed foods and they both are doing very good compared to what we had them on before


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Grain Free*

Great Question! 

We have tried Blue Wilderness, Taste of the Wild, Nature's Domain from Costco, Solid Gold, Wellness---and now Louie LOVES "*Now*, adult, grain free!." I don't know about his coat, because we add a Fish Oil Additive---but no matter the coat---we are so-o-o happy that he is eating lots of food and has an appetite and loves this food. 
HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## carlee (Feb 12, 2013)

I am trying Now! Senior for one of my doxies and Acana Duck & Pear for my other doxie (this is the only food he will eat now because he's very picky). I am almost done with 1 5lb bag of the Acana and my one doxie still looks good. My senior doxie has been on the Now! for about a month now. I'm not sure about his coat yet, we will see how he is after finishing this bag. My spoo is not on grain free because they all seemed too rich for him. I've had a hard time getting his tummy straightened out and have finally found something that is working. I've thought of trying Taste of the Wild or the Costco brand, but knowing that they are made by Diamond I'm not sure if I want to make that jump or not. Thanks for all of the replies everyone!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

My two toys are seven months old and have been on grain-free since they were 10 weeks old. They are on Natural Balance Alpha - Lamb, chicken, and Rabbit recipe. Their coats look AMAZING!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

If you're worried about food being made in a Diamond plant, The natural balance alpha recipes are not. Their other blends are though. But not the alphas which are grain free. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bo Bo (Jul 21, 2013)

My boy is on Acana Pacifica for a month since we brought him home. His hair condition is definitely better than a month ago.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I wonder if it could be something beside the food. Have you changed shampoos? Or anything else in the environment? The coat should actually be better on grain free.


----------



## carlee (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, so far, so good. Their coats are still shiny on the Acana and Now! It's only been a little over a month, but they are doing well.


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

I definitely have. I used to feed Orijen and Audi did thrive but her coat was limp and not very full. I switched to raw and her coat is very thick and full. She was shaved with a #10 on the body(my choice, she wasn't matted) and she has the "crushed velvet" look she didn't have before when she was shaved. Try a premade raw, maybe you'll see better results. 
Some dogs react differently. Some dogs thrive and live to 17 eating Pedigree their entire lives. Some dogs thrive with grain free and react badly to grain-inclusive foods. Anyways, keep testing and find out what works for your pup.


----------

